# Columbia Compax Paratrooper w/ Super Wide fenders.



## 37schwinn (Feb 16, 2015)

I picked up this Columbia badged Compax and I noticed the fenders seem wider than others I've seen. The fenders seem the same as the G519. This is a 1950 by serial number. It has really good US royal chain tread tires, I just pumped it up and it rides great. 

It is complete original and the paint looks like I can get it to look decent. The fenders have cutouts for the forks and appear very wide. Is this typical for these post war Compax??
It's also a 1/2 inch pitch most I've seen are 0ne inch pitch.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 16, 2015)

I may be wrong, but you might have gotten the version with the ballooner tires rather than the skinny tires.


----------



## 37schwinn (Feb 16, 2015)

Defenitely balloon just seems extra wide.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 16, 2015)

I have one and you can check out my album to compare.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1949


----------



## 37schwinn (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for that. Do you see what I mean? Look where the fork meets the fender. The fenders on mine are deep. You can't see the top of the tires. Just curious.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 16, 2015)

It could be a year thing?  You need to add mine to yours to have a pair.   His and Hers?


----------



## baronvoncatania (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi

I have two and I can't tell if my fenders are as wide as yours, I have to check tonight. But I'll try to post pictures in this post.



 I hope this helps.

jim


----------



## baronvoncatania (Feb 17, 2015)

After seeing my pictures, I can now see that there is no indent for the fenders so I think yours are wider. What year is your paratrooper?

I really like these paratroopers. Hope to obtain more. 

jim


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Those are standard Columbia fenders from the late 40s - mid 50s. I've seen a lot of these Comapxs' with these fenders


----------



## baronvoncatania (Feb 17, 2015)

*Indents in fenders*

So my paratroopers are a 1946, and a 1947 and are without the indents. Are the fender without the indents from the late 40s-50s? Maybe his bike is earlier?



catfish said:


> Those are standard Columbia fenders from the late 40s - mid 50s.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 17, 2015)

xxxx


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> I cant find any years catalog that shows the wider fenders with fork indents on a balloon Compax. It is apparently another example of the factory using whatever parts they had on hand to get bikes out the door.




I've seen them. The nicest one I ever saw had the deep fenders. In original black paint. Almost NOS. The owner brought it to one of the "Under the Bridge" shows in Charlestown 25 years ago. But would not sell it


----------

